# Hat das Sinn...?



## ich fang dich (18. Juni 2007)

..., wenn ich mir als total unerfahrener fliegenbinder einen bindestock hole, und das mal versuche... oder hat das eher keinen sinn und ich sollte einen experten aufsuchen und mit dem üben.....?


...kann ich mir das selber beibringen??


----------



## goeddoek (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> ..., wenn ich mir als total unerfahrener fliegenbinder einen bindestock hole, und das mal versuche... oder hat das eher keinen sinn und ich sollte einen experten aufsuchen und mit dem üben.....?
> 
> 
> ...kann ich mir das selber beibringen??



Moin #h ( Leider weiß ich deinen Namen nicht)


Vorweg - schön das bei Dir etwas Sinn hat und nicht "macht" ( Schiet Anglizismen :m|supergri )

Klar kann man den Anfang ohne Experten machen. Du solltest Dir aber dann Lektüre wie von Frank de la Porte, Royce Dam oder Peter Gathercole besorgen.

Weitere Infos erhältst Du ja auch hier oder beim Tüdeltreff in Lübeck > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100163&highlight=nordisches


----------



## ich fang dich (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

ok.... ich versuch erst mal nen günstigen bindestock zu kaufen...


muss ja keiner für 100 € sein oder???


----------



## goeddoek (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

Nee - 100 Teuro braucht der nicht zu kosten. Etwas gaaaanz billiges würde ich aber auch nicht kaufen. Man ärgert sich nur ( eigene, bittere Erfahrung )

Schau doch mal hier > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90192&highlight=danvise

und hier > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77045&highlight=danvise


----------



## ich fang dich (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

dankä...


----------



## ich fang dich (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

noch mal ne frage... beim lachs angeln geflochtene oder monofile schnur... ?


----------



## NeuFlieger (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

Ich hab mir mal (wehe einer lacht jetzt) n Bindestock von Askari gekauft. Die Materialien und alles was dabei war sind ******* aber der Stock ist echt gut! Dachte ich auch nich aber schließt gut und vor allem PARALLEL und außerdem ist der schön fein justierbar. fürn anfänger (wie mich und dich) allemal ne Überlegung wert!!


----------



## daKorby (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

servus 

habs mir auch selber beigebracht aber wenn du was gescheites willst dann kauf dir ein gutes buch oder in der fisch und fang sind auch immer bindeanleitungen drin.

Grüße aus Bayern 

Korby


----------



## htp55 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> noch mal ne frage... beim lachs angeln geflochtene oder monofile schnur... ?



Zum Fliegenfischen ? Als Vorfach ?

(Schieb mal den Mauszeiger auf "Fliegenfischen", vielleicht beantwortet das Deine Frage schon.)


----------



## otterfisch (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> noch mal ne frage... beim lachs angeln geflochtene oder monofile schnur... ?



Geflochtene als Vorfach hat keinen Sinn. 

Um nur zwei Gründe zu nennen:
1. Ein Fliegenvorfach läuft konisch zu, damit es beim Wurf besser abrollt. Mir wäre keine konische multifile Schnur bekannt.
2. Es ist im klaren Wasser für den Fisch gut sichtbar.

Bindestock: klar, kaufen! 
Bindeanleitungen gibt´s auch einige im Netz, aber so ein Buch ist entspannender am Bindestock im Vergleich zu einem Rechner. Ausserdem irgendwie schöner.

-


----------



## joshua (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin #h ( Leider weiß ich deinen Namen nicht)
> 
> 
> Vorweg - schön das bei Dir etwas Sinn hat und nicht "macht" ( Schiet Anglizismen :m|supergri )



Ist zwar etwas OFF Topic..
aber was hat das mit anglizismus zu tun??? 
;+;+;+;+;+
6!!! setzten !!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglizismen

erstmal nachdenken, bevor man jemanden massregelt!


----------



## ich fang dich (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

ich meinte eine geflochtene, wenn ich mit spinner angle...   soll ja auch mal vorkommen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

Hallo Joshua, hast Du wiki auch gelesen:


			
				wikipedia.de schrieb:
			
		

> Lehnübersetzungen: Eins-zu-eins-Übersetzungen der Bestandteile des fremden Wortes, z. B. brainwashing → „Gehirnwäsche“; oder der fremden Satzkonstruktion (Lehnsyntax),* z. B. „Sinn machen“ anstelle von „(einen) Sinn ergeben“ bzw*. (häufiger) „sinnvoll sein“ , von engl. “to make sense”. Oder, schon länger im Gebrauch, „einmal mehr“ statt „(schon) wieder einmal“ oder einfach nur „wieder“ oder „abermals“.



Benotungen verteile ich nicht )


----------



## Big Man (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

Da gibt es eine schöne CD Fliegenbinden ist bestimmt recht hilfreich. Ich finde die gut#6


----------



## htp55 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



joshua schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas OFF Topic..
> aber was hat das mit anglizismus zu tun???
> ;+;+;+;+;+
> 6!!! setzten !!
> ...



Und die Schulmeisterei geht weiter: 

Ich kann beim besten Willen keine Maßregelung erkennen. Das Einzige, was mir auffällt, ist dein falsches Ersetzen des guten, alten "ß"  durch "ss".
Klassisches Eigentor.
Ohne Note, setzen.


----------



## Soxl (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

Hoi,

klar, Bindestock kaufen und eine "gute" Lektüre dazu (schon genannt, Peter Gathercole's Büchlein find ich auch gut)... Macht - zumindest mir - wirklich Spaß :m 



otterfisch schrieb:


> Geflochtene als Vorfach hat keinen Sinn. ...
> 1. Ein Fliegenvorfach läuft konisch zu, damit es beim Wurf besser abrollt. Mir wäre keine konische multifile Schnur bekannt.



Das seh ich ein wenig anders mit den Geflechten als Vorfach. Und ich bin offenbar nicht der Einzige, denn davon verkauft alleine Roman Moser zu viele :g 

Auch von Wolfgang Fabisch gibt's "konisch geflochtene" Fliegenvorfächer, die kenne ich allerdings nur von Katalogbildern... 

Gruß, Chris


----------



## otterfisch (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



Soxl schrieb:


> Das seh ich ein wenig anders mit den Geflechten als Vorfach. Und ich bin offenbar nicht der Einzige, denn davon verkauft alleine Roman Moser zu viele :g
> 
> Auch von Wolfgang Fabisch gibt's "konisch geflochtene" Fliegenvorfächer, die kenne ich allerdings nur von Katalogbildern...
> 
> Gruß, Chris



Wieder was gelernt! 
Dankesehr#6
Mir persönlich wäre es trotzdem zu auffällig. Ich steh auf Flourocarbon für die Vorfachspitze...


----------



## ich fang dich (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

und... kann ich jetzt mit geflochtenet spinnen????


wie viel schnur muss denn auf ner rolle zum lachsfischen draufsein???


egal ob mono oder geflochtene... ???


100m?


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> wie viel schnur muss denn auf ner rolle zum lachsfischen draufsein???
> egal ob mono oder geflochtene... ???
> 100m?



Wenn Du schnell auf den Beinen bist und dem Lax am Ufer folgen kannst, mögen 100m dicke genug sein, ich würde lieber etwas mehr auf der Spule haben.

Hier kannst Du Dir n Filmchen reinziehen, damit Du weißt, was auf Dich zu kommt.


----------



## fly-martin (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

ähmmm .... @"ich fang Dich" .... Dir ist klar daß Du hier bei den Fliegenfischern bist?

Solltest Du Infos zum Lachsangeln mit der Spinnrute brauchen wirst Du wahrscheinlich eher Infos im " Raubfisch und Forellenangeln" oder ggf. im "Angeln Allgemein" bekommen ...


----------



## andreas0815 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> ..., wenn ich mir als total unerfahrener fliegenbinder einen bindestock hole, und das mal versuche... oder hat das eher keinen sinn und ich sollte einen experten aufsuchen und mit dem üben.....?
> 
> 
> ...kann ich mir das selber beibringen??


 

*Servus,*

warum solle es keinen Sinn machen?

Angeln ist das Aufregendste überhaupt..auch wenn nichts beißt!!!


......und wer nichts Wagt der nichts Gewinnt.......


|good:


viel Petri
Andreas


----------



## ich fang dich (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

ich werds schon schaffen... 


und wenn ich nicht hinterher rennen will???


500 m ?


----------



## andreas0815 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> ich werds schon schaffen...
> 
> 
> und wenn ich nicht hinterher rennen will???
> ...


 

Hey,

das glaube ich auch.............#g das du es schaffst!

*Wenn du gewinnen kannst, dann gewinne.*​ 

*Wenn du verlieren musst, dann verliere.*​ 

*Aber gib niemals auf!*​ 


*Gruß Andreas*


----------



## htp55 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



andreas0815 schrieb:


> *Servus,*
> 
> warum solle es keinen Sinn machen?



Weil es aus dem Englischen übernommen worden ist: "it makes sense"
Im Deutschen "ergibt etwas Sinn"
Siehe auch den Beitrag von Thomas9904


----------



## joshua (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

Bevor hier eine unendliche Diskussion losbricht:
Ich entschuldige mich vielmals.
Ich fand die Massregelung (nein mit Absicht schreibe ich kein sz, weil ichs weder beim Kreuzworträtsel noch bei Forenbeiträgen , noch im Chat schreibe),
gelinde gesagt etwas übertrieben.
Dies alleine war der Grund, warum ich überhaupt was dazu schrieb. (Es war ja auch off topic)
Ich bin kein Germanist, aber es gibt ganz andere Threads , die
 allerübelst formuliert sind.

"Sinn machen" ist für mich trotzdem kein Anglizissmus, hier am Niederrhein ist das durchaus üblich  : " dat määt Sinn"
also für mich persönlich nichts Falsches , und selbst wenn , nichts was ich bemängeln müsste.

"Schiet" zb. ist hier nicht üblich..Anglizissmuss??? (shit?)

nun ja , also nix für Ungut, aber schön , dass wir mal drüber gesprochen haben.
Josh


----------



## goeddoek (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

Also - wenn ich schreibe, dass ich es gut finde, kein "Sinn machen" zu verwenden, sehe ich da keine Maßregelung #c

Wenn Du mein Posting als als solches übertrieben findest - deine Meinung. Nur besteht dann kein Grund sich zu entschuldigen.

Verbuchen wir das Ganze doch unter "Missverständnisse" und gut is :m


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

ich schmei(ss!) mich weg:q:q:q

Wir reden aber immer noch über´s angeln oder?:vik:


----------



## ich fang dich (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

glaube schon...


----------



## Maddin (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

[offtopic]



joshua schrieb:


> "Schiet" zb. ist hier nicht üblich..Anglizissmuss??? (shit?)



Dann einmal für dich zur Erklärung: Wat Schiet op Platt bedeuten kann 

Ganz klasse auch: Das (Hör)Buch "der Genitiv ist dem Dativ sein Tod". Da wird auch das mit dem "Sinn machen" erklärt und viele andere lustige Dinge wie "besser als", oder doch..."besser wie"? 

Aber zurück zum Thema kommen ist schon besser als wie hier nur offtopic schreiben 

[/offtopic]


----------



## htp55 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



Maddin schrieb:


> [offtopic]
> 
> Aber zurück zum Thema kommen ist schon besser als wie hier nur offtopic schreiben
> 
> [/offtopic]


...als wie hier nur offtopic schreiben tun..., soviel Zeit muss sein.


----------



## htp55 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



joshua schrieb:


> (nein mit Absicht schreibe ich kein sz, weil ichs weder beim Kreuzworträtsel noch bei Forenbeiträgen , noch im Chat schreibe),


Dadurch wird es aber trotzdem nicht richtiger. |rolleyes


----------



## ich fang dich (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

falls es wen interessiert... ich hab jetzt so nen ding...! 


lacht euch aber bitte nicht kaputt, wenn ich demnächst ein paar fliegen hier reinstelle... 

hab einfach mal so drauflosgebunden... ohne gerät und ohne material... hab alles einfach mal ausm nähkästchen geklaut...


----------



## ich fang dich (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

ach ja,,, der kanari hat jetzt ein paar federn weniger... ooops...


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> ..., wenn ich mir als total unerfahrener fliegenbinder einen bindestock hole, und das mal versuche... oder hat das eher keinen sinn und ich sollte einen experten aufsuchen und mit dem üben.....?
> 
> 
> ...kann ich mir das selber beibringen??



*~Fortis cadere, cedere non potest~*
*~Qui desiderat pacem, praeparet bellum~*

Na klar kannst Du das!#6

 Ein unbedingt merkelwürdiger Thread.:vik:

  Du kannst natürlich auch schreiben, was Du bereit bist auszugeben, welcher Zielfisch Dich interessiert, in welcher Region Du fischst, welche Gewässer für dich in Frage kommen, welches Gerät Du bevorzugst und was Du für einen Krieg (komische Signatur) meinst.



Und was für Fliegen dich   
Interessieren #c|supergri


  Dazu gibt es hier bestimmt mehr…FORUM FUROR BALTICA  

  Googel mal die Knaben. 

  So Long, and Thanks for all the Fish...

  Gernot#h


​


----------



## goeddoek (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> hab einfach mal so drauflosgebunden... ohne gerät und ohne material... hab alles einfach mal ausm nähkästchen geklaut...




So hab ich das auch gemacht. Wenn Du interesse hast, schick mir doch mal 'ne PN - ich hab noch "'n büschen" Anfänger-Material übrig #h


----------



## ich fang dich (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

naja... als erstes wollte ich mit ner meerforelle anfangen... dann ein lachs und dann .... eigentlich nichts mehr... 


das reicht dann!


----------



## ich fang dich (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

wie fügt man bilder ein???


----------



## spin-paule (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Wenn Du schnell auf den Beinen bist und dem Lax am Ufer folgen kannst, mögen 100m dicke genug sein, ich würde lieber etwas mehr auf der Spule haben.
> 
> Hier kannst Du Dir n Filmchen reinziehen, damit Du weißt, was auf Dich zu kommt.



Ein richtig bewegender Streifen... Danke#6!!! Habe nur vom Zuschauen einen Adrenallinschub bekommen! Mann, Mann... nach Betrachtung des Films glaube ich nicht, dass lediglich 100m Backing allzu viel Sinn _hat_...

Gruß Paul


----------



## snoekbaars (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> wie fügt man bilder ein???


RTFM !!


----------



## ich fang dich (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

und was bedeutet RTFM ?? 


ok... ich werde nichts dummes mehr fragen...!


----------



## karl_sorglos (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

Read The Fu..ing Manual :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> So hab ich das auch gemacht. Wenn Du interesse hast, schick mir doch mal 'ne PN - ich hab noch "'n büschen" Anfänger-Material übrig #h



schickst du mir auch´n bischen anfängermatajohl?


:q:q:q:q:q:q

Peter


----------



## goeddoek (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> schickst du mir auch´n bischen anfängermatajohl?
> 
> 
> :q:q:q:q:q:q
> ...




Och, Peter - över dat, watt ick dor hebb, lachs Du bloot |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## ich fang dich (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hat das Sinn...?*

wenn ich jetzt so nen shrimp binden will....  was für lack nehmt ihr da???


der normale klarlack ausm bastelladen tuts nicht so richtig


----------

